# Resin & Pigment to fill gaps and cracks?



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I once saw a great looking table where the maker used some resin and pigment to fill gaps and cracks.

I didn't get a chance to ask how he did it or what to use.

Have any of you done something like this? I just got a bunch of walnut boards for cheap with cracks and loose knots. I'd like to fill them to maximize yield.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

epoxy resin works great. Just mix it with sawdust and fill the gaps and cracks. Just make sure to tape the underside or it will pour out of the bottom.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

The fishy smelling stuff??


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Epoxy resin works great. stuff from the hobby store works better than the stuff they sell at walmart and lowes. It does smell bad before it cures.


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

My dad finished hardwood floors for over 50 years. He made his own filler using the dust from final sanding mixed with shellac. Mixed it up the night before he needed it. We lived in Tennessee and folks called him to finish their floors from as far away as Lake Charles, La. He must have been doing something right.


----------

